# N75J Valve - My Experiences



## AllOriginal (Sep 10, 2002)

*N75 (ECS) Valve - My Experiences*

I just wanted to post this to add to the database. I received my N75H (edit) valve (ECS Racing Valve) that I purchased from a fellow Vortex'r (ab8349 - Thanks man ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) I installed it this afternoon and tested a little on the way to work. I own a 03 GTI 5 speed with a CAI, Neuspeed springs, and a nice Autometer boost gauge in a column pod. I watched the boost gauge very closely to see if there was an improvement. Here are my results:
1) Boost comes on quicker from a dead halt, this gave me a more positive feel as I pulled out from a stop and the car did not bog as it usually does (normal driving – not heavy footed). This by far would be reason enough for me to buy this valve.
2) Boost is now at least 2psi higher throughout the rpm range – My avg boost was about 10psi with spikes occurring between 12-14. Now my avg boost is about 12 with spikes greater than 16. 
3) The car feels much smoother as I shift gears. As far as hp gain I couldn’t tell you but the butt dyno says there is just a little more there than before. In 5th gear there is a lot more pull than there was before. I can be in 5th about 60mph and have an even greater pull to pass with.
4) I’m not sure this is really related to the install of the valve but I drove all the way to work without one single grinding of the gears. The syncro’s seem to be working even better than before and shifting is so smooth I can hardly tell if I actually engaged the gear or not. This probably has nothing to do with the valve but honest to god the car doesn’t grind the gears anymore. (Knocks on wood)
Well that is about it for my experiences. Like I said I did many searches for the N75 and didn’t really come up with much as far as what people had experienced after installing the valve. So I thought I’d drop in my 2 pennies worth. Peace.

Edit: Opps I mis-stated the part number it is the N75H. 



_Modified by AllOriginal at 11:49 PM 3-13-2004_


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: N75J Valve - My Experiences (AllOriginal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllOriginal* »_I received my N75J valve (ECS Racing Valve) that I purchased from a fellow Vortex'r (ab8349 - Thanks man ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )

I think the ECS Racing Valve is the N75H, not the N75J.
Glad to hear you got your merchandise. I grabbed a Boostvalve MBC off of him and I'm dying to receive it to do some VTune logging with a MBC. More data for all to check out. Why resort to the diode trick to get the most out of a MBC when software is available to do the same thing? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllOriginal (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: N75J Valve - My Experiences (Raman Gain)*

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: N75J Valve - My Experiences (AllOriginal)*

Glad to hear you received it and it is working well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: N75J Valve - My Experiences (ab8349)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ab8349* »_Glad to hear you received it and it is working well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just checked and it was received (where I had you ship the boostvalve). I'll be picking it up by the end of the weekend and installing it to do the testing. I'd like to talk to you via PM about what was in the package (specifically if I need to buy more hardware to bypass the N75).
TIA


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: N75J Valve - My Experiences (Raman Gain)*

PM replied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## signal (Jan 13, 2004)

Does anyone have a really good write up on differences between the N75H and N75J valves? Not just a simple "J holds boost better, J spikes higher" but something with data on it?
It seems from all the searching I have done, that more people buy the J, and more people want the J. People claim J smooths things out better by holding boost better, and stops surging especially with a chip.
Places like ECS only sell H however, thats all they push.
some people have driven in all kinds of weather, and never get CEL from N75. Others get CEL all the time, regardless of weather. I almost wonder if its some other item in there cars affecting this.


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (signal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *signal* »_Does anyone have a really good write up on differences between the N75H and N75J valves? Not just a simple "J holds boost better, J spikes higher" but *something with data on it?*

I feel compelled to help here!








N75 testing


----------



## arut (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: N75 (ECS) Valve - My Experiences (AllOriginal)*

where did you get it from and howmuch?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: N75 (arut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arut* »_where did you get it from and howmuch?

Just shy of a 5 year old thread.








Anyways...ECS Tuning carries these and they are the H valve. Not sure if you can get them at an Audi dealer still, but you can always call them up and ask.


----------



## jaime.denizard (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: N75 (McBee)*

So years later, is there a consensus? Is the J better than the H or vice-versa?
-jaime.denizard


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I loved my J valve.
I hate you for bringing something back from the dead lol


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

J IS better.... If you can get it to work without being rejected by the ECU (it's much more likely to).


----------



## jaime.denizard (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*

how can you get it to work?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaime.denizard* »_how can you get it to work?


You can't. Either it does, or it doesn't.


----------



## jaime.denizard (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*

lol how does that work? Is it like a gamble kind of thing?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaime.denizard* »_lol how does that work? Is it like a gamble kind of thing?



Yes, that's what's been said about these things since the beginning. It's a crap shot.
H works on most cars.
J doesn't, but it'll give you less of a spike, and more added boost through out the RPM range.




_Modified by -Khaos- at 3:25 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## jaime.denizard (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*

I guess I'll get a J and see what happens. If not, back to the Vortex Classifieds! XD


----------



## 8GTI9 (Apr 19, 2003)

I apologize for bringing this back from the dead...

I just took my new N75J for a test drive and the results were kinda disappointing. With my "F" valve, I was spiking 16 lbs of boost and holding @ 15 but my car would do this light surging when taking off from a light or stop sign.With the "J" valve it would just hold @ 11 lbs of boost but the surging is gone.

My mods are:
APR stg 2
CAI
4 bar fpr
Turbo back exhaust
710P dv (i read that it's a RS6 dv)

Kinda baffled by this.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

8GTI9 said:


> I apologize for bringing this back from the dead...
> 
> I just took my new N75J for a test drive and the results were kinda disappointing. With my "F" valve, I was spiking 16 lbs of boost and holding @ 15 but my car would do this light surging when taking off from a light or stop sign.With the "J" valve it would just hold @ 11 lbs of boost but the surging is gone.
> 
> ...



Seeing the fact that the J valve isn't made for your car and changes the boost response, the tune could easily put you in limp or soft limp mode because it's no longer seeing the amount of boost (or too much) it's requesting at the time. J valve is *J*unk


----------



## 8GTI9 (Apr 19, 2003)

DMVDUB said:


> Seeing the fact that the J valve isn't made for your car and changes the boost response, the tune could easily put you in limp or soft limp mode because it's no longer seeing the amount of boost (or too much) it's requesting at the time. J valve is *J*unk


Thnx. Very possible. I guess the search continues...


----------



## Rbrogan (Dec 5, 2012)

*N75J Valve - My Experience!*

Hey everyone! And just like the posts above, sorry for bringing this thread up again, but I figured since I just did some swapping around with my APR AWP 1.8T tune with my jetta I'd share what my experience has been. :beer:

Long story short, I've had my car tuned for about 2 years now. Snagged an 04' with 45K miles on it, flashed ECU with APR software, added full Eurojet TBE/upgraded DV/etc., so I'm at Stage 2 I believe?

Anyways, I noticed that my boost always seemed a bit low. It loved to hit about 15-16 PSI consistently, with spikes of up to 22 PSI on good days. The problem is: the car's boost wasn't consistent. Ever. Some days I'd hit 20 PSI, and the next day it wouldn't go above 15 PSI.

Swapped out my N75F (stock valve) with an N75H; no difference in boost levels. In fact, I believe the car ran slightly worse for about 2 weeks, so I threw the F valve back on. I finally decided to cave and buy a brand new N75J valve from Autotech Sport Tuning (http://www.autotech.com/product/fuel-air/034-906-283J.html?fromcat=passat-b5-1_8t). I don't like advertising, but they did a great job with the transaction and I received the new valve in about 4 days.

I threw the valve in today, drove around for a few hours, and I have one word to describe it: Jesus. All surging is gone, no more random boost spikes, and I consistently spike at 20-23 PSI. To top that off, it HOLDS on the spike for a few seconds, unlike my previous valve where it would instantly go back to 15-16 PSI.

If you're having issues or doubts, and you're currently rocking a 1.8T AWP engine, I'd highly recommend giving the N75J a shot. It might fix your issues. It sure did with mine. 

Any questions or comments just shoot me a PM or reply below! Hope this helped!

-RJ


----------

